# Anyone else watch boxing??



## no fefe (Jan 17, 2002)

Some great fights coming up, peronally I cant wait to see the De La Hoya vs. Vargas fight on May 5th.

Robert


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 18, 2002)

De La Hoya, Trinidad, Vargas...it's an exciting division.

I lay money on De La Hoya if he doesn't start back pedalling. Vargas got gassed by Trinidad and isn't the same. This is his big redemption fight but I can't see it for him.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 23, 2007)

I don't like Hopkins.  I think it looks like he's point sparring when he fights.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jan 31, 2008)

I catch the fights when I can. The problem is there aren't too many fights that I really want to see but every once and a while I'll watch them. I always try to keep up with the news should I miss any bouts.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 3, 2008)

I love to watch boxing.  For a while, I was bored with boxing..so I stuck mostly to UFC, Pride - NHB fighting.  But after watching NHB fighting primarily for years..I started liking boxing again.

Its kind of like I grew bored with boxing because it was limited compared to NHB fighting.. But after growing used to NHB.. I really grew to appreciate watching people beat on each other _without _going to the ground at all.

It was refreshing.


----------

